

Ask HN: What do startup companies want to see on your resume? - geuis

I'm fixing up my resume(CV) after a few years and I want to target startup companies. It'd be great to hear from some other folks at startups that either hire or have been hired about what should go into a modern resume.<p>(And of course, you should have your portfolio/github/etc. That's a given.)
======
scottyallen
When I look at resumes, I'm looking for a few things:

\- You're passionate about being a software engineer. This could manifest
itself as side projects, or simply showing that you were passionate about a
work project and went above and beyond.

\- You've had broad experience, and understand many areas, not just one narrow
area. This is less about specific programming languages as broader technology
areas. For instance, have you worked on performance tuning? Can you explain to
me how a network works in excruciating detail?

\- You have a formal CS education. Some may not care about this, but it's a
good indication that you have solid fundamentals, and understand things like
big O notation. If you're a new grad, getting good grades is important too.

\- Have you worked at another startup? If so, I want to know about it - it's
an indicator you understand what working at a startup entails.

------
petervandijck
1\. Your own projects.

2\. Your own projects, using interesting/relevant technologies.

3\. Proof that you get Stuff Done (ie. your own projects).

4\. That you can wear multiple hats.

------
danzheng
stackoverflow, linkedin profile are helpful. A lot of startups prefer
generalists, showing breath and flexibility on your resume is a plus.

------
MenaMena123
Well I am barely getting things together in my startup and far from hiring
anyone yet. The key thing people are looking for aren't on a resume, what have
you created? What are you into? Show what you have built, if you haven't
create anything, better start. Yea, a resume can look great and have some big
names that look good, but when it really matters its what you have actually
been apart of or created.

